# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Ribadesella toma medidas contra las inundaciones de Oreyana

## Embalses

*El Ayuntamiento instala una tubería de desagüe mayor en 
el campo de fútbol
*



 Juan Ignacio Martino. lópez de arenosa 
 				 				 				 				 					           Oviedo, Celso ALONSO 

El Ayuntamiento de Ribadesella ya ha puesto en marcha las obras de sustitución de la tubería de desagüe del campo de Oreyana, una actuación con la que se pretende evitar nuevas inundaciones. 

El campo de fútbol volvió a sufrir otra inundación con ocasión del temporal de días pasados, lo que ha determinado que se llevase al sintético de Arriondas el encuentro Ribadesella-Navarro del próximo sábado. 

Con los trabajos que se han iniciado se va a sustituir la tubería anterior, de reducida sección y que facilitaba las inundaciones, por otra de ciento veinte centímetros de diámetro. 

La idea que se tiene en el club riosellano es la de regresar a Oreyana coincidiendo con el partido del 11 de enero ante el Ceares. 

t El sintético, a la espera. De lo que no se tienen nuevas noticias es del proyecto de instalación de césped sintético. El concurso de adjudicación de los trabajos ha tenido que reiniciar su proceso después de que ninguna de las empresas que se presentó en primera instancia cumpliese la totalidad de los requisitos exigidos por el Ayuntamiento, según comunicó el concejal de Deportes, Juan Ignacio Martino. 

t Cobrarán con la lotería. El Ribadesella ha adquirido un número entero para la lotería nacional de Navidad, el 39532, por un importe total de 39.000 euros. El presidente del club, Ramón Soto, dio cuenta de que ya están todas las papeletas vendidas, contando para ello con la colaboración de los futbolistas de la plantilla. También dijo que el dinero así obtenido será para ellos a cuenta de la mensualidad del mes de noviembre. 

t Sanciones. El Juez Único de Tercera ha suspendido por dos encuentros a Hugo Pérez (Candás) y Bryan (Ribadesella). Y por uno a Abilio y Borja Fernández (Langreo), Patón (Condal), Castaño (Ceares), Rieu (Gijón Industrial), Borja y Naya (Lealtad), Chus Morán (Llanes) y Dani Río (Tuilla). 

t Juego Limpio. El Universidad y el Oviedo, los equipos que protagonizaron el reciente derbi de San Gregorio, se mantienen al frente de la clasificación para el trofeo Juego Limpio a la deportividad. Los estudiantiles solamente tienen 19 puntos de penalización por tarjetas, mientras que los azules suman 40 puntos. En las posiciones inmediatas figuran Mosconia (46), Caudal (48) y Astur (49 puntos). 

El trofeo Juego Limpio está organizado anualmente por la Federación Asturiana, que lo ha dotado con un premio en metálico cercano a los 6.000 euros. El Universidad ya lo ha ganado en cuatro ocasiones.

http://www.lne.es/secciones/noticia....ciones-Oreyana

----------

